
NSFW Jobs - dsl
http://nsfwjobs.com/
======
jedberg
Having interviewed folks from NSFW companies, I can tell you that it's a great
place to beef up the resume and learn lots of useful skills. Their scaling and
operations problems are fairly interesting and unique.

That being said, there is definitely a stigma that comes with it. I have no
problem at all hiring someone who worked at an NSFW company, but I definitely
have friends who have said "I wouldn't want to work with anyone willing to
stoop so low morally that they would work there"

~~~
surprise
Quick to condemn, yet they were probably using those sites that night.

~~~
jimzvz
From my perspective, getting rich from sex, gambling or drugs is almost like
cheating.

~~~
cema
Unlike, say, advertising or politics?

------
tunesmith
One thing that caught my eye was the 50% 401k match up to the federal max
(which I think is 25% of salary). Not sure how that work out, but maybe it's
if you're making 100k, then if you contribute 25k, they'll throw in an extra
12.5.

What tends to be the industry standard these days? Given all the talk about
programmer salary ranges being artificially constrained, one thing to optimize
for is how quickly you can save up enough retirement savings so you can
retire, so an employer with an aggressive 401k match can really help with
that. Most people I know have paltry 401ks where they'll get a straight 3%
contribution, or a 50% match up to 6%, or something like that.

~~~
jtbigwoo
The most generous I've ever seen in a big company was Wells Fargo offering a
100% match on the first 6%.

~~~
_delirium
DuPont is the best one I've heard of, matching 150% of the first 6% (i.e.
they'll contribute up to 9% of your salary).

------
camus2
I worked in a NSFW company(back in 2005), i was literally watching PRON during
work ,that was my job(and developping some VOD backend ).Funny at first , but
1 year into the job, and frankly i could not take it anymore. Because there is
the stuff that is ok to see and the stuff that is not.

But the technology side of that job(scalability,video processing and editing
pipelines,media servers...) was really interesting.

------
MWil
This thread seems to have instantly gone down 50 places in a blink of an eye.
How would that happen? It was top 5 a second ago and now it's low 60s...

~~~
newaccountfool
Ycombinator is a website that can get your blog, product or statup a lot of
traffic so I would be suprised if there isn't people gaming the search. It can
be the difference on launch day of your startup getting noticed or not.

------
nasalgoat
I worked in the adult industry for a decade and I can tell you, the technical
challenges were huge.

First, you are under _constant_ attack. DDOS, scams, hacks, password guessing
bots, SQL injections - 24 hours a day, from around the world. So, security is
a never ending battle.

Then you have to deal with content thievery (rate limiting), credit card
processors who want to run you out of business, and other generally hostile
business partners who do not want to be associated with adult content.

As far as employees, when we were starting up a secondary non-adult side
business that would be sharing office space and we asked potential employers
if they had an issue with adult content in the workplace, over 75% said "yes".

Add all that up, then consider the razor-thin margins due to the _massive_
competition in the marketplace, you can see that it is a very difficult
business to maintain, but does offer many interesting technical challenges.

------
chrsstrm
The sites tagline is:

 _We are serious fucking business_

Then I turned my phone to start reading and then this happened
-[https://www.dropbox.com/s/v656q5qllqpntut/2014-03-19%2021.15...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/v656q5qllqpntut/2014-03-19%2021.15.17.png)

It also took three refreshes in portrait to reload the site. So, how serious?

------
MWil
I imagine many of your models need assistance with takedown requests/copyright
issues on other sites. You guys should offer a takedown request service to
them to let them know you have their back and care about them even when
they're not live on the site.

------
varsketiz
I had an opportunity to work in a NSFW company (2009) that had a lot of
traffic and very interesting technological problems. It was a real small team
and frankly... smartest people I have had a chance to work with so far.

------
herge
A lot of big adult companies (both straight and gay) have their technology
centres in Montreal, Canada, and were renown for being horrible places to
work, between the conditions themselves and the shady habits of management.

You would think that an industry that would already have enough reasons for
job candidates to not work there would run a tighter ship.

~~~
jefe78
As a native of Montreal, I had a lot of OPs friends who lived through those
companies. I actually ended up doing sysadmin work in Ottawa, then Vancouver.
Avoided a lot of that junk.

------
jefe78
This actually sounds really interesting. At my last startup, I built the
infrastructure for a live video streaming platform for concerts. Handling HD
concert video can't be much different from cam streams. Shame you're not
hiring OPs.

~~~
sorahn
We are hiring. There are 3 links at the bottom of the page. Also we're not a
startup.

------
mahyarm
Their benefits offering is fairly average to below average, with an undefined
profit sharing bit. It seems like the offering from the outset is not
compensating for the NSFW premium.

------
nanidin
What's the difference between PTO and vacation?

~~~
vampirechicken
PTO is paid time off, it is your vacation and sick time (and sometimes some of
your holidays) in one pool.

It is typically a way to give you less time off.

~~~
nanidin
Maybe I should have quoted the site. They list the benefits as 2 weeks of
vacation AND 12 days of PTO "to be used however you want" AND 8 paid holidays.

So what's the difference here between PTO and vacation? Can you get an
effective 4 week vacation out of it?

~~~
vampirechicken
the 12 day PTO is applicable to sick time, or vacation, or what ever. The fact
that they've split the two of them, make me think you'll need to read the
employee handbook very carefully to determine if either, or both, are subject
to use-or-lose, accumulation, and/or payout on separation. Otherwise That's
not a terrible deal in general.

~~~
vampirechicken
I just also want to add, that giving you a pool of paid time off that you can
choose for whatever reason, allows them to deftly avoid the issue of the
celebration of holidays that are of (possibly religious) significance to an
employee, but not to the company - for example Passover or Yom Kipur.

------
rlongstaff
I'm shocked I tell you - I had no idea such things went on!

